

High-Performance Ruby: Evented vs Threaded by Dr.Nic at RubyConf '11 [video] - therealdrnic
http://www.getdenso.com/videos/2994947-threading-versus-evented-by-dr-nic-williams

======
therealdrnic
Interesting in light of @tenderlove's Fibur library launch today!
<https://github.com/tenderlove/fibur/blob/master/lib/fibur.rb>

